# diggingdogfarm calculator ?



## tropics (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone know why the calculator was taken off line?

Richie

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2017)

That link takes me right to it, and it works.


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2017)

This is what I get













snap.jpg



__ tropics
__ Sep 6, 2017






Guess I will have to try clearing some stuff

Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2017)

I cleared my browser works fine now

Richie


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 6, 2017)

For me it was down last month for several days, works fine now


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2017)

I didn't clear anything & it's working fine now.

Martin must have gotten it straightened out with the hosting company.

I can't believe how important that calculator is, I don't know how I ever cured anything before I started using it.

Al


----------



## sundown farms (Sep 6, 2017)

I hope there are backups.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2017)

Works good here!

Never used it, but it works fine now.

Bear


----------

